# Training in IPO without a club/trainer



## ShadowsofAthens (Jan 29, 2015)

This is my first post to this forum, hope I dont do anything wrong!!


I joined this forum in the hopes of getting some support from more experienced people in the sport of IPO and other protection sports. I have a year and a half old GSD bitch out of working lines. Great drive and temperament. She and I spent a lot of time working with a group on all three phases of IPO so we are not complete newbs but as far as training without a leader it is hard to know what to work on!

I made the mistake of signing a contract on this dog with a con-artist-of-a-breeder which states that I can not train with anyone except HIM. He is a terrible trainer/breeder/person and I can not bear him nor can I afford his ridiculous prices. He has already threatened to 'sue me for all I have for the rest of my life' after finding out I was working with a different club. After that I stopped training my dog...

I have decided I HAVE to work my dog. I HAVE to train her in IPO. It isnt fair to her NOT to. She LOVES it.
but I have to do it without violating this ridiculously limiting contract, by myself.


Do any of you have any advice on this? Maybe a story of a similar contractual disagreement or maybe you are too far away from any clubs and have had to go it alone?
help help HELP!!!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

More than likely, contract is unenforceable. You generally can't require someone to enter a "life long" contract.

I wouldn't worry about a lawsuit.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Talk to a lawyer. I would bet that 'clause' wouldn't hold up in court. A person can't force you to only do business with them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

what does he state he'll do if you aren't training and paying him for the life of the dog? Take the dog back? I'd like to know who this is....he must be a bit full of himself.


----------



## ShadowsofAthens (Jan 29, 2015)

I suspect this as well. I still worry because he has taken several people to court over the years and he has the money to win if he has any case at all.
Thank you for your input.


----------



## ShadowsofAthens (Jan 29, 2015)

I think I need to and I think you are right. My thinking was that he was sort of trying to create his own little monopoly and that there is no way that could be legal.


----------



## ShadowsofAthens (Jan 29, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> what does he state he'll do if you aren't training and paying him for the life of the dog? Take the dog back? I'd like to know who this is....he must be a bit full of himself.


It doesnt say what will happen. It simply states "ALL TRAINING MUST BE DONE BY blank KENNELS"
But I do know that that is what he will try to do.

he is incredibly full of himself, has a small cultlike following but when his name comes up in the local dog scene anyone who has been around for a long time knows exactly who he is and what he is like.

I highly doubt he will see anything in this forum but Id rather not type his name in case he has someone do a google search looking for bad reviews (he does this and takes them down if he can)

Oh wait!!! here you go!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgB4d8EaP4U

That iraq veteran: The dog didnt work out, bit the kid so they got rid of it. Then they bought a puppy from him and the training never really went anywhere so they returned the puppy, no refund (1K plus training costs) He tried to sell them one of his bitches that he suspected was barren (3k and told them theyd make the money back on her first breeding! nevermind the fact that we bred her several times and she never took) 
He also assured them she was house trained and good with small children. The dog had lived in a kennel its entire life and didnt know how to be gentle, would have flattened children. They quit doing business at the kennel and lost a lot of money as far as I know.

That chocolate lab is a wonderful dog but when he went to compete in obedience he failed miserably even though he was one of the kennels MOST DEDICATED students and trained every day.

That big male shepherd is my dogs Uncle.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

The contract is unenforceable. Find a lawyer. Have them right a cease and desist and find another club and don't look back.


----------



## ShadowsofAthens (Jan 29, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> The contract is unenforceable. Find a lawyer. Have them right a cease and desist and find another club and don't look back.


Thank you for your input! I have suspected that but everyones feedback here has given me the courage to fight it. I have contacted a lawyer and just as soon as I find my folder with my papers (god forbid I have to ask the man to send me a copy of the thing..) I will do just that!


----------



## Aztec (Dec 27, 2014)

Post a copy of the contract on here via Dropbox link.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*If you post the contract, or anything else, please remove the names of those involved. You can tell people the name of this "breeder/trainer" in private messages, but not on the public board. 

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa*


----------

